# Stream 4k & Local Channels via Sling



## Flurby

SlingTV sucks regarding local channels (only 2 in NYC area.) Is there a way to get local channels via some other means? AirTV? This is a showstopper for me and will have to return the three Stream 4Ks I purchased if I can't get all locals.

Grazie.


----------



## smark

It isn’t supported at this time in the TiVo stream app. In the Sling app yes.


----------



## Flurby

Thanks, Smark. Is there any other way to get local channels via TS4K?


----------



## Dan203

Flurby said:


> Thanks, Smark. Is there any other way to get local channels via TS4K?


You can still use the Sling app directly. You just can't use the TiVo app. The TiVo app is pretty useless at this point anyway, so not big loss.


----------



## Mikeguy

Dan203 said:


> You can still use the Sling app directly. You just can't use the TiVo app. *The TiVo app is pretty useless at this point anyway, so not big loss.*


Wow--such a conclusion to have to reach.


----------



## Dan203

Mikeguy said:


> Wow--such a conclusion to have to reach.


To clarify if you're just trying to use it as a DVR for Sling it's pretty useless. If you actually want to setup shows and don't care what service they come from, or if they have forced commercials, then it's ok. Although that reelgood app mentioned elsewhere seems better for that.

I'm personally disappointed because I thought they were going to bring the basic TiVo UI and overlay it on the Sling DVR. That's not what we got. I really wanted this to be a viable alternative to owning a real TiVo with a cable subscription. It's not.


----------



## vurbano

Flurby said:


> SlingTV sucks regarding local channels (only 2 in NYC area.) Is there a way to get local channels via some other means? AirTV? This is a showstopper for me and will have to return the three Stream 4Ks I purchased if I can't get all locals.
> 
> Grazie.


AirTV2 unit with a hard drive and antenna using the sling App. Hopefully Tivo will add that capability from within the tivo app soon. I agree its a bonehead move not to have a strategy for locals.


----------



## schatham

Best choice is use the Locast app.


----------



## Chris Fox

Dan203 said:


> To clarify if you're just trying to use it as a DVR for Sling it's pretty useless. If you actually want to setup shows and don't care what service they come from, or if they have forced commercials, then it's ok. Although that reelgood app mentioned elsewhere seems better for that.
> 
> I'm personally disappointed because I thought they were going to bring the basic TiVo UI and overlay it on the Sling DVR. That's not what we got. I really wanted this to be a viable alternative to owning a real TiVo with a cable subscription. It's not.


Agreed on all counts.

Essentially, this is a $50 Android TV box with a Tivo-like remote and a custom app. The app is really what will make-or-break things. RealGood and JustWatch appear to be better streaming aggregators at the moment, but have no DVR integration. While I will not use Sling TV (no locals and limited recordings), I really hope they integrate it so that it works like the real Tivo DVRs (and then add alternatives like Youtube TV)...


----------



## runbadgerrun

I am so confused by the strategy here. I feel like they are potentially cannibalizing their own revenue stream. I would really like a single device solution. But to do that with the Stream 4K I need to get an OTA tuner that broadcasts to my network (like AirTV). But if I do that and add a HD to DVR and access via Sling app then I am completely out of the Tivo ecosystem. I no longer need my Bolt and I certainly no longer need to pay Tivo my monthly subscription. So, they get my $50 one time but lose my $10/month going forward. While my Bolt has tuners and DVR and has the ability to Stream content AND Tivo gets my $10/month but I can't access from my Stream 4K. Perhaps this is a stop gap product and they will have a more complete solution later? Or just get revenue from licensing guide data and slowly drive subscription customers away.


----------



## smark

runbadgerrun said:


> I am so confused by the strategy here. I feel like they are potentially cannibalizing their own revenue stream. I would really like a single device solution. But to do that with the Stream 4K I need to get an OTA tuner that broadcasts to my network (like AirTV). But if I do that and add a HD to DVR and access via Sling app then I am completely out of the Tivo ecosystem. I no longer need my Bolt and I certainly no longer need to pay Tivo my monthly subscription. So, they get my $50 one time but lose my $10/month going forward. While my Bolt has tuners and DVR and has the ability to Stream content AND Tivo gets my $10/month but I can't access from my Stream 4K. Perhaps this is a stop gap product and they will have a more complete solution later? Or just get revenue from licensing guide data and slowly drive subscription customers away.


Analytics data and perhaps inserted advertisements from Tivo into some of those Tivo+ channels.


----------



## Chris Fox

runbadgerrun said:


> I am so confused by the strategy here. I feel like they are potentially cannibalizing their own revenue stream. I would really like a single device solution. But to do that with the Stream 4K I need to get an OTA tuner that broadcasts to my network (like AirTV). But if I do that and add a HD to DVR and access via Sling app then I am completely out of the Tivo ecosystem. I no longer need my Bolt and I certainly no longer need to pay Tivo my monthly subscription. So, they get my $50 one time but lose my $10/month going forward. While my Bolt has tuners and DVR and has the ability to Stream content AND Tivo gets my $10/month but I can't access from my Stream 4K. Perhaps this is a stop gap product and they will have a more complete solution later? Or just get revenue from licensing guide data and slowly drive subscription customers away.


IMO, Tivo sees the writing on the wall for DVRs, especially on the retail side. Every year it gets more difficult to make money in this space, as customers and service providers migrate towards streaming.

It is especially tough to make money off of hardware these days. With few exceptions (like Apple), there just isn't any margin left to keep a business afloat. For Tivo, licensing their patents (and lawsuits for those that don't want to license) are likely more profitable for them. So the opportunity to use a reference Android TV design with the OS and apps lets them cut down engineering expenses quite a bit. I'm sure they are making money from more than the $50-70 per box, like having Netflix pay for the button on the remote or being a pre-installed app with a prominent location in the guide (e.g. Sling TV).


----------



## privateinfo

Sling TV is garbage, would you expect any less from Dish Network? I feel pretty strong the best streaming service to wean off of Tivo DVR/Legacy is Youtube TV, at least IMHO. Unlimited DVR, and modest device limits on streaming.


----------



## lparsons21

privateinfo said:


> Sling TV is garbage, would you expect any less from Dish Network? I feel pretty strong the best streaming service to wean off of Tivo DVR/Legacy is Youtube TV, at least IMHO. Unlimited DVR, and modest device limits on streaming.


Or you could have said, Sling TV is not my cup of tea for some valid reason instead of just an inane post. 

Sling is great if you have good OTA reception. Add a few cable channels like it does and a reasonable DVR. Or if you already sub to Hulu with its next day showing of NBC, Fox, ABC and some others.

But the real story right now is that there is so little in the way of new programming on any channel that the case for using a live streaming service is decreasing on a daily basis. I mean if you're going to be watching reruns why pay for them at all? Plenty of places to get all sorts of stuff that the only cost is a few ads.


----------



## privateinfo

lparsons21 said:


> Or you could have said, Sling TV is not my cup of tea for some valid reason instead of just an inane post.
> 
> Sling is great if you have good OTA reception. Add a few cable channels like it does and a reasonable DVR. Or if you already sub to Hulu with its next day showing of NBC, Fox, ABC and some others.
> 
> But the real story right now is that there is so little in the way of new programming on any channel that the case for using a live streaming service is decreasing on a daily basis. I mean if you're going to be watching reruns why pay for them at all? Plenty of places to get all sorts of stuff that the only cost is a few ads.


===
I guess I stand corrected.  Not my cup of Tea as I do not feel I need to pay extra for more Cloud DVR space (50 Hours? Seriously?), use another service for live local channels? Again, 50 hours?


----------



## Dan203

runbadgerrun said:


> I am so confused by the strategy here. I feel like they are potentially cannibalizing their own revenue stream. I would really like a single device solution. But to do that with the Stream 4K I need to get an OTA tuner that broadcasts to my network (like AirTV). But if I do that and add a HD to DVR and access via Sling app then I am completely out of the Tivo ecosystem. I no longer need my Bolt and I certainly no longer need to pay Tivo my monthly subscription. So, they get my $50 one time but lose my $10/month going forward. While my Bolt has tuners and DVR and has the ability to Stream content AND Tivo gets my $10/month but I can't access from my Stream 4K. Perhaps this is a stop gap product and they will have a more complete solution later? Or just get revenue from licensing guide data and slowly drive subscription customers away.


Cable DVRs are dying. Comcast has plans to go IP only sometime this year (or did pre-COVID) and at that point 40%+ of cable subscribers will no longer be able to use TiVo.

My guess is that ultimately TiVo will release their own version of the AirTV tuner (even if it's just rebadged) and sell that. Maybe even one that's completely integrated so you don't need an add-on hard drive.

The only issue I see with that plan is the current integration with Sling isn't very good. If they really want this to replace their DVRs then they need to rework the UI so that it prioritizes recordings instead of just randomly mixing them in with VOD like they're doing now. The way it works now makes it seem like recording isn't important.


----------



## lparsons21

privateinfo said:


> ===
> I guess I stand corrected.  Not my cup of Tea as I do not feel I need to pay extra for more Cloud DVR space (50 Hours? Seriously?), use another service for live local channels? Again, 50 hours?


I've tried nearly all of the various live streamers out there. Hated Hulu+Live because of the horrible UI, and it didn't have a couple of my must have channels.

Used Sling Blue since it filled in the holes that Hulu basic and CBS:All Access didn't have. It worked fine and the channel selection had everything I wanted. Originally had planned on Tivo w/OTA but that was hinky around here.

Was with YouTubeTV for quite awhile and it worked fine. No big issues though I didn't care for the way they did their unlimited DVR. It did work and I finally got used to it.

Now I've switched to ATT TV at their Entertainment level with a free year of HBO. All the channels I want are there. The plan is to cancel at the end of the year, pay the ETF and with all of that done, the monthly cost will work out to be $57/month. And their little box is great with the ATT TV service and not too horrible with other apps.

I see the Stream 4K as a good first start for Tivo, but from reading here it far from being a replacement for any Roku, AppleTV or FireTV at this point in time.


----------



## Dan203

lparsons21 said:


> but from reading here it far from being a replacement for any Roku, AppleTV or FireTV at this point in time.


Actually it's probably not bad as an alternative to one of those. Very similar in fact. It's not a good DVR replacement, but otherwise it's basically an Android TV device and can run most/all of the same apps as the other streamers. Only exception I've found is the ATV+ app, which runs on everything except Android TV. (seems to be an intentional move by Apple as they even specifically prevent the FireTV version from being side loaded)


----------



## lparsons21

But it doesn’t seem to be any better than a $30 Roku or FireTV in any really meaningful way. Having the apps and having them work well are two entirely different things.


----------



## BillyClyde

lparsons21 said:


> I've tried nearly all of the various live streamers out there. Hated Hulu+Live because of the horrible UI, and it didn't have a couple of my must have channels.
> 
> Used Sling Blue since it filled in the holes that Hulu basic and CBS:All Access didn't have. It worked fine and the channel selection had everything I wanted. Originally had planned on Tivo w/OTA but that was hinky around here.
> 
> Was with YouTubeTV for quite awhile and it worked fine. No big issues though I didn't care for the way they did their unlimited DVR. It did work and I finally got used to it.
> 
> Now I've switched to ATT TV at their Entertainment level with a free year of HBO. All the channels I want are there. The plan is to cancel at the end of the year, pay the ETF and with all of that done, the monthly cost will work out to be $57/month. And their little box is great with the ATT TV service and not too horrible with other apps.
> 
> I see the Stream 4K as a good first start for Tivo, but from reading here it far from being a replacement for any Roku, AppleTV or FireTV at this point in time.


Maybe they should partner with DirecTV again and release a DirecTiVo Stream 4K with integrated ATT TV as the TV service and guide?


----------



## lparsons21

BillyClyde said:


> Maybe they should partner with DirecTV again and release a DirecTiVo Stream 4K with integrated ATT TV as the TV service and guide?


Well that would be very hard to do since DirecTV doesn't actually exist any more! . It is all part of the mass confusion of ATT TV offerings!

From reading here and other places it seems the ATT TV Osprey box and the Tivo Stream 4K are somewhat similar in many ways. At this point in time the biggest difference sees to be that the Stream 4K is not so tightly tied to Sling as the ATT TV box is to the ATT TV service. With the ATT box if you aren't using their service the box becomes a very expensive Chromecast device.


----------



## Louis D.

I hate resurrecting old threads, but I just want to add a voice here that given the marketing of the Stream 4k in conjunction with Sling, the fact that the Stream interface doesn't support locals (or locals DVR) via the AirTV is unforgivable. That would be the killer app for this device. Accessing it in the Sling App, like every other streaming device, is not particularly compelling and doesn't give me a reason to unplug the Rokus that the wife is already used to. Back the S4k goes. Sigh.


----------



## xberk

Is AirTv an app or a device?


----------



## Louis D.

xberk said:


> Is AirTv an app or a device?


It is a device (Stream Local TV in HD | AirTV) that integrates with the Sling App/Service. The OTA channels that come in through the AirTV get integrated in to the SlingTV guide. If you attach a hard drive you can also use the Sling App to record OTA channels through the Sling guide and the recordings show up blended with the Cloud DVR Recordings in the Sling App.


----------

